# درس عمل شعار بالفوتوشوب في 5 خطوات



## holiness (5 مايو 2010)

هذا الدرس سوف تظهر لك كيفية إنتاج شعار براق يمكن أن تستخدم أيضا كأثر النص. ​ 
فقط المعرفة الأساسية للفوتوشوب هو مطلوب لأنه من السهل جدا أن يتبع. ​ 
سوف تتعلم عن طبقة أساليب وكيفية تطبيق لمعان تأثير فعال. ​ 
وسوف نفعل هذا الدرس بهذا الشكل الرائع​



​​ 



الخطوة (1) ملف جديد​ 
نعمل ملف جديد بمقاس 1280 × 1024 بيكسل كنت أرغب في العمل مساحة كبيرة لطيفة. ​ 
هذا هو اختيار شخصي ، يمكنك اختيار شيء أكثر مثلا 750 × 400 بيكسل​ 
حدد أداة النص واكتب بها ما تريد ، لقد اخترت webmediamag. الخط الأول المستخدمة تسمى ‘Poplar Std’ ، ​ 
أيضا التأكد من أن النص هو لطيف نظيف الضوء الأزرق


​ 
الخطوة (2) استايل اللير​ 
يتم تنفيذ الخطوات القادمة علي النص كالتالي


​ 
الخطوة (3) اللمعان​ 
خلق طبقة جديدة فوق طبقة النص واختر أداة القلم ، وإنشاء مسار مثل ذلك :


​ 
الآن انتقل إلى إطار المسارات ، انقر بالزر الايمن على مسار العمل وملء المسار باللون الابيض
انقر بالزر الايمن على طبقة بيضاء ، وحدد إنشاء لقطة قناع. ​ 
هذا فقط سوف تظهر طبقة بيضاء حيث كان النص. مجموعة التعتيم من طبقة الى 30 ٪.​ 



​ 
الخطوة (4) شعار​ 
خلق طبقة جديدة ، تأكد من أن النص هو لونه أبيض واكتب عليها الشعار.واستخدم نفس الخط الأول ​ 
يتم تنفيذ الخطوات القادمة علي النص كالتالي


​ 
الموضوع الأصلى من هنا: منتديات شبكة الصقر http://www.sakr1.com/vb/t11329.html#post38183
شعارك الآن يجب أن تبدو مثل هذا :


​ 
الخطوة (5) لون الخلفية​ 
خلق طبقة جديدة تحت كل الطبقات الأخرى ، ورسم شكل بيضاوي حول النص مع زرقاء داكنة :​ 



​ 
والان نفس هذا الفلتر كالتالي
Filter > Blur > Gaussian Blur 


​ 
تطبيق هذا النمط طبقة إلى طبقة واضحة :


​ 
النهاية
وهكذا يكون الشكل المطلوب احبابي ومنتظر تطبيقاتكم المفرحة والممتعة


​ 


مع تحياتي
منقول​


----------



## KOKOMAN (7 مايو 2010)

راااااااااااااااائع جدا 
شكرا ليك على الشرح
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## holiness (8 مايو 2010)

شكرا لمرورك و تعليقك 

ربنا يبارك فيك


----------

